# Kansas Whitetail Video....



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

Clay spotted this buck walking through a cedar thicket and successfully called him in from about 200 yards. Watch this clip as the buck slowly but surely offers Clay a 5 yard shot!

Here's the Link to the video:
YouTube - TBR Outdoors - Kansas Whitetail Deer Hunt - Recurve Bow Kill

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great video, Richie! I really wish our deer were that stupid. lol


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Great video boy I sure do miss hunting archery in Wisconsin.
Dan


----------

